# Phrag leaf pattern?



## RNCollins (Mar 8, 2014)

Hello! I am a Paph and Phrag newbie.

Is it unusual for a Phrag to have a green color variation on its leaves? I can't capture it on my iPad camera, but on the newest leaves it almost looks like a chess board pattern in rows. Is this normal? It's very faint, the camera doesn't pick it up. The darker green spots are smaller than 1/8 inch. 

Should I isolate this plant from the rest?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 8, 2014)

Which Phrag is it?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2014)

That soulds a little unusual.  Try to get a picture; and as Dott asked "what is it?"


----------



## RNCollins (Mar 9, 2014)

It's a Phrag. Emma Lommen (Phrag. Fritz Schomburg x fischeri). 

I'll take a picture when the sun comes up.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 9, 2014)

I have an Emma Lommen. It shows the same reticulation en on the leaf than on of my besseaes, but with a lens. One of my Phrag have a chess board pattern I can see easily without lens (Autumn Fire).


----------



## RNCollins (Mar 9, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> I have an Emma Lommen. It shows the same reticulation en on the leaf than on of my besseaes, but with a lens. One of my Phrag have a chess board pattern I can see easily without lens (Autumn Fire).



Thanks Erythrone for the reassurance! 

You have to really look hard to see it. Once I figure out how to upload pics I'll post some. I get a message saying the pics from my iPad are too big.


----------

